# First modifications



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

We've been out dry camping a couple of times now and it is mod time. I put in a dvd player (very small one from wally world) and a 300 watt inverter to run the TV and new DVD. I switched the two group 24 batteries to a couple of 235HA 6 volt batteries along with a decent 4 stage charger. The next shopping trip will be for one of those portable 35 gallon drain tanks, a Honda 3000i generator and an 'astro turf' carpet for outside.

Pat and Joanne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Pat and Joanne,

Congratulations on getting into the modding. How did the inverter work for the TV?

Since you have been dry camping already, did you find a need for the 35 gallon tank? Only reason I ask, I bought the 10 gallon because it is a lot cheaper and fits nicely on the rear bumper. I went through 3 days of boondocking and put 7-8 gallons of gray into the tank. I managed fine by doing this. I was going to buy a 4 wheeler large tank also, but the price scared me away and I had no good place to store one. Just some things for you to consider.

What kind of charger did you buy? I need to get one and haven't figured out what one to get yet. Did your dual 6 volts last, just curious about the generator. I also have been considering either solar system or generator, a ways down the road still but doing research now.

Good luck with the mods..









Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pat&Joanne before yo rush out for a Honda 3000 I would take a good look at the Yamaha 3000iSEB w/boost. Its a bit cheaper than the Honda, just as quiet, comes with wheels and other features that the Honda offers as options and with the Boost feature seems to allow your generator to meet the initial demands of an AC starting while still running other appliances. Honda recently dropped most of their internet sellers, meaning local prices are once again going to be the norm. I did a lot of reading from owners on rv.net and figure for the $$$ the Yamaha will do what I want and save me a few bucks too. Yamaha 3000iSEB website


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

The Av/Outback photo is gone??

I have been reading lots about the Yamaha generator as well. If I was buying today I think it would be a Yamaha. I agree the included accessories mean a lot. I work with someone who has a Honda Eu2000, I know how quiet that is, I don't know anyone with a Yamaha to compare to. Doesn't the Yamaha have a RV plug also?

Those who own generators already, what is your brand and opinion of what to get?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Kevin yeha I took the image down, I figure some folks are on dial up accounts and since the forum is about info and not flash I thought I'd do my part, plus I like my little Y guy!

The Yamaha has a 30amp port, plus it comes with the 12v battery charging cables which Honda charges extra for. An adaopter is needed since the Yamaha uses a twist lock receptical.


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Good questions guys!

Kevin,

Joanne and I agree that most of our outings will likely be last minute trips and we'll end up at the community campsites that are either in or just on the edge of most of the small towns around Calgary or at the provincial recreation areas. These usually have no hook ups but do have a dumping station. Boo is 3 yrs old and goes through a lot of water. The last time I had to hook up and empty the grey tank at the end of second day - hence the 35 gallon portable tank. I have a 50 gallon fresh water transfer tank that I had for other reasons. I'll haul these around with the truck.

The inerter is only one of the small ones that I plug into the 12Volt supply at the TV shelf. I have had one of these in the truck for a good many years - really handy for all sorts of reasons.

The battery charger comes from the Battery Shop in Calgary - don't know the brand - but really good price (about $50) for an awesome charger from a very friendly and knowledgeable store. They get all the business from my company.

As for solar versus generator, I think for my needs the generator option is better - same price but more convenient for me. The generator can also help out with other chores - small mig machine, compressors, pressure washer, water pump, etc--.

Y
We did look at the Yamaha and It does seem to be a better value, however I have had nothing but good luck and long life from other Honda products (2 other small generators, quads, pumps). I'll go with what I know - I use only Hondas in the business as well and thus get good pricing and service from the dealer.

Pat


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pat that's great you've got a good dealer. I almost laughed at one of the local guys when he gave me his price. I don't mind some overhead, but this guy wanted to fund his next car with my generator. LOL


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Y

I know what you mean, I bought my dentist his latest BMW. The real estate agent got one too!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Pat & Joanne,

How do you have your 6 volts connected when you charge them? Do you use a 12 volt charger connected to them both or use a 6 volt charger and do each separately?

Thanks for any information.

Kevin


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I have the Yamaha 3000 w/o boost. It works like a champ, and it's about as quiet as the Honda 3000. I didn't get the boost because I read somewhere, as long as the ac unit is 13,500 or less, boost isn't needed. I saved a couple hundred bucks and a few pounds and the ac runs great even with most everything else on as well. I bought mine from a tool store in Indiana I believe, even with shipping I still only paid around $1650.00. Just my few cents worth.


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Kevin,

The two 6 volt batteries are connected in series thus producing 12 volt. The positive wire from the charger then goes to the free positive post on battery one while the negative wire from the charger goes to the free negative post on battery two - well actually to a 2 foot piece of welding wire which is connected to the negative terminal.

Pat


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Pat,

Do you have a switch anywhere? I was wondering, since most battery chargers put out more than 12 volts (some 14-15volts), if you don't disconnect from the trailer circuit, is there a possibilty to burn out fuses or an appliance circuit board? Or maybe the 12 volt system has a safety factor built in for slightly higher voltage and there will not be any problem.
I have been charging them up to this point separately. I just ordered a battery charger and will be charging them as a 12 volt system, but I don't want to burn anything up if that is possible.

Curiosity has got me









Thanks if anyone has any info, much appreiated.

Kevin


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Kevin,

I usually do not disconnect the batteries when I charge them except for during the off season when they sit on a bench and get a top up once a month. To address your other concerns the 'overvoltage' is not a problem. 12 volts is only a nominal value. A fully charged battery at rest should show about 12.6 volts and at 12.3 volts it's half discharged and is completely dead at 12 volts. As for overvoltage of the charger that is normal. The voltage coming from the converter in the trailer is nominal 13.65 volts (measured at the panel) this is good to keep the batteries fresh but will not fully charge a battery. My truck alternator puts out 14.35 volts just after startup and then tapers to 13.7 volts (decent 2 stage charging). During startup the battery voltage actually drops down to about 10.5 volts when the starter is turning or the grid heaters are cycling and of course I don't disconnect the trailer when I start the truck. I have even used a gasoline driven 12 volt charger that will put out between 70 to 90 amps at 14.2 volts to do an emergency charge of the tt batteries while they were still connected. This is a bit long winded but I hope it helped.

Pat


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Pat,

Thanks, that sounds pretty much like what I was thinking. Hopefully my new battery charger will be here soon so I can get them reloaded before the July 4th weekend.

I will be heading to Canada next weekend for first day of Bass fishing, will get to stay a few nights in a Class C motorhome.

Thanks for the help.

Kevin


----------

